# MIT OpenCourseWare Project



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

MIT has initiated an public access to education initiative whereby coure lectures, notes, and other materials provided during the course of a class are cataloged online. The initiative began actually a few years ago and should be completed by the end of 2007 (soon).

The general website is MIT OpenCourseWare Project There are lots of materials especially for engineering (obviously), so I am posting it for anyone who is interested.

JR


----------



## Art (Sep 1, 2007)

nice! thnx


----------



## Dleg (Sep 2, 2007)

Whoa! Free, archived MIT engineering classes? That's awesome! I wonder if there's a way to get credit for them...


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Dleg said:


> Whoa! Free, archived MIT engineering classes? That's awesome! I wonder if there's a way to get credit for them...


Forget getting credit for a class ... if you go to the DiplomasForLess website you can get an entire degree! :w00t:

JR


----------

